# I will draw your horse for free!!!



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I would love a drawing of Penny!
this is a link to another thread that has directly attached pics  (Penny is the mare with the big blaze and socks!)
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/penny-indi-motion-39498/
I'll attach some others too.
Choose whichever one's your favorite!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

I would love it if you could draw my Maxie boy!


















If you do this one where he is trotting could you please draw his forelock and tail un-plaited


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

I am nearly finished with AnnaLover's, then I'll start on yours. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

Heyy
You Mayy Choose Out Of These,, thankyou.
sorry if there too big! 

































ihope they are okk.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

UPDATE!!!:
Plains Drifter - Your sketch of "Lyric" is finished, I will try to take a picture of it tonight and post it so everyone can see the results!

AnnaLover - I have finished the outline of your sketch. It's currently in black and white, I am just contemplating how I would like to color it, I can post before (now) and after (colored) pictures if you would like. I think it is coming along nicely though!

AztecBaby - Your sketch of Max shouldn't take too long to complete, I just have to finish the previous two and then I will get started on yours immediately. I have decided which picture to use, but I am saving it as a surprise.

Jackieebitu - Misty is a gorgeous horse, but I do have a few more requests to finish before I get to her. I will definitely have yours done by the end of this week. Do you have a shot of just her face, I have an idea of what I would like to do with her, but she has to be facing to the right. It is REALLY difficult for me to draw people as well, so I apologize for that.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry, I can't see the pictures.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Darn,
I will have to use a camera not my cell phone.  Sorry.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

You have to up-load the pics onto a site like photobucket so you can put the url in the


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you AztecBaby, I will try that. I have started on your picture by the way.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I know you are truly busy with pictures but when you are finished and you do have time. Do you think you can do my gelding Scout and my filly Halo? Halo might be a little hard only because she is a Perlino but I would still LOVE to see your work. 

Okay so this is Halo, I just tried to find a simple head shot. 









And here is a picture of Scout my gelding. 









Thanks in advance and I can't wait to see your work!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Can't wait to see the pics! Thanks so much, I'm sure they will all be great!!


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going to finish all pictures and then post, everyone's should be up by Sunday! If there are any more requests PLEASE let me know!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

Angelhorsegirl said:


> UPDATE!!!:
> 
> Jackieebitu - Misty is a gorgeous horse, but I do have a few more requests to finish before I get to her. I will definitely have yours done by the end of this week. Do you have a shot of just her face, I have an idea of what I would like to do with her, but she has to be facing to the right. It is REALLY difficult for me to draw people as well, so I apologize for that.


 
thankyou 
okk thats cool 
ermm....
ill give you a few head shots 











































HOPE THERE OKK
CHOOSE ANY I DONT MIND.
HOPE THATS WHAT YOU WANTED


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

this is the horse i might be buying. if you need more picturse just ask. thank you in advance!


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

by the way, the white is the saddle pad, not a spot


----------



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

ooh my turn! This is my colt Mylo


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

UPDATE!: I have not forgotten about any of you, I have just been REALLY busy. I was doing a few horse shows this weekend and spent most of my spare time at the barn with Cody. I will resume progress on your pictures and have them posted REALLY soon, sorry everyone! 
Lauren


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

No problem  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Where are they?!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I am going to attempt to draw some of the horses for people as well.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you hon. Could you possibly draw my Cody for me?


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Here are the two I've done, I've been so incredibly busy...
AnnaLover's Penny:









And PlainsDrifter's Lyric:


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

they dont show up...


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry they don't show up for me either


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

You are trying to put the mac generated code in the image []s. Go to advanced go to manage attachments and upload them.


----------



## taylor12 (Dec 12, 2009)

How can you wrote something then put a picture of your horses on there?! 
If you go to my barn then you can see my horses.
I hope they aren't to big!

Thanks!

Taylor


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't get what the point of your message is Taylor.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

If you guys go on to my HorseForum page and look in the picture album titled "Lauren's Artwork" you will find the picture I drew for AnnaLover, and the one for PlainsDrifter! I'm sorry this has taken so long. I believe they are the last two pictures in the album.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hey, sorry but when will mine b done?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks so much! I love it!


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

I hope you do! I worked hard on it, I hate how the hooves came out, but ah, oh well! xD I'll have another go on it sometime soon!!!


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

I've been intensely busy with lots of stuff lately, I'm going to try to make time to work on all of your images. Thank you so much for being patient and cooperative.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

If you're not too busy, I would LOVE it if you could draw Spirit for me  Choose whichever one you like

























Thanks!


----------

